# Groping



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

A discussion on another thread made me want to open this one...

Does your husband grope you and do you like it?

Do you grope him and does he like it?


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Is that like fake rape?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ummmm......:scratchhead:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

When things were good, yes lots of groping, going 2 ways.

Once thing go bad... no groping by anyone.

I think that often when women complain about their husbands groping them, it's because that's the only touch that is going on .. and there is also very little no-sexual intimacy in the relationship. That can make groping feel very unloving.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

No, I dont like groping. Groping has a negative sexual connotation to it.

Sexual teasing and foreplay hours before actual sex are better terms IMO


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> I think that often when women complain about their husbands groping them, it's because that's the only touch that is going on .. and there is also very little no-sexual intimacy in the relationship. That can make groping feel very unloving.


That is a very good point, and maybe that's why my wife doesn't mind it when I "handle her". In fact, she makes light of it when I come up and "feel her up" I'll even say "sorry baby, you just look so yummy I had to cop a cheap feel." To which she replies as she embraces me..."Oh, but you're wrong about it being cheap. This cost you plenty." And then we carry on.

On the flip side. I greet her every morning with a long, strong hug, a sweet kiss, and a "How did you sleep darlin?"...and periodic sweet hugs, kisses, embraces throughout the day.

So yes, I grope her. She's not a groper herself, but she is rather enthusiastic in grabbing me during lovemaking and she does often tell me "You are sexy as fvck!" with lust in her eyes and I'm OK with that.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

We grope each other as much as possible (along with plenty of "normal" affection -- no embarrassing PDAs -- walking arm in arm, his arm around me wherever we are, holding hands, hand on thigh, touch, touch, TOUCH!)

And we both love groping... Because we know what comes next 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> And we both love groping... Because we know what comes next
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What about groping when it doesn't lead to sex?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> What about groping when it doesn't lead to sex?


Makes no difference. Still love it! Both of us do.

Because it's very sexual in nature, it's just another way to express our attraction and desire for one another.

Of course, we never grope in front of others. Tacky.

Side note: my ex was a groper, ONLY when he wanted sex. So THAT made it deplorable. IMHO, groping is great AS LONG AS there is plenty of other affection.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> Side note: my ex was a groper, ONLY when he wanted sex. So THAT made it deplorable. IMHO, groping is great AS LONG AS there is plenty of other affection


Yeah, that would be yucky. :|


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I think "groping" like "flirting" may mean very different things to different people.

My wife enjoys what I do, but by may standards it may be considered very mild: Say grabbing her from behind and kissing her neck and ears while hugging her tightly. Or if she is reading a book, I'll sometimes interrupt with a passionate kiss. Or if I am helping wash her hair in the shower, when she is rinsing, I'll start kissing random parts of her body when she can't see me.

Here I'm using it for unannounced sudden semi-sexual contact. (things that would get you arrested if done to a random person).


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

In a loving affectionate marriage, I would think that "groping" is a normal part of foreplay. Most times its helps to keep the couple connected during the day. Sometimes it leads to hot sex.

I love groping, I am an admitted groper. The man has a sexy behind. I love when he crops a feels and steals kisses. It's our way of saying I find you hot and sexy.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Do we touch each other unexpectedly, obvious sexualized parts only? Yes. It doesn't necessarily lead to sex. Sometimes it does. We share in the feeling of that touch being fun and playful. 

While that has it's place, there's a variety of other touch that occurs between us. My husband knows he can make me weak at the knees, with the slightest of touch. Again, unexpected, but in these instances, his touch is received as seduction. It's alluring and sexy.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

FaithfulWife... asking the questions back your way. 

How does this play out in your marriage?


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

Copied from the other thread:

Groping is an interesting topic.

When our sex life started becoming more active, I made it a point to grope my wife from time to time. Interestingly, I was doing this mostly for her sake, not mine. The idea was to keep a sexual undercurrent running throughout the days; let her know that she was desired and that we were sexual beings. These occasions were only rarely followed up directly by sex. Now, the groping wasn't overly hard and I mixed in the occasional deep kiss in the grocery store while shopping, etc. When she'd get home from a business trip and changed into pjs, I'd admire her breasts and give them a caress or two.

Then, one day she told me that this could be annoying sometimes. I stopped on a dime. However, she noticed that I stopped, didn't like it (was something wrong? was she no longer sexy?). I told her that I stopped because she had told me that it could be irritating. She said that it's not usually irritating, it's usually nice. She blamed my fragile male ego. When I pick her up at the airport it's at least an hour non-stop of her talking about what happened on the trip. I asked her what would happen if I one day I said that sometimes I find this irritating? She said that she'd stop talking about her trip when I picked her up. She understood.

So she said what should I do if it irritates me occasionally but I mostly like it. I said "would it kill you to just grin and bear it on those few occasions?" Another idea would be to give me a clear signal ahead of time that she's in one of those moods. She agreed that it wasn't that big a deal and never complained about it again.

The problem is that I still know that it could irritate her and so I do it far less often. 

So, I hope it wasn't that important to her. The sexual vibe has seemed to cooled off a bit lately. Don't know if those two things are directly related or not. Might be.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

In a happy, healthy relationship, where my needs are being met, we would be groping one another all the time. As another TAMer commented... it keeps the sexual undercurrent flowing, even when sex is not the objective in that moment. It keeps me tuned up and ready to go. If my partner ONLY groped me when he wanted sex, it would tick me off. The former would make me feel desired by and emotionally intimate with my partner; the latter would make me feel like a human masturbatory aid.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Interesting...So there are men out there that will only grope if they want sex? Don't know why I never thought of that...kinda unfortunate. I just can't help myself. I lust for her and when I look at her....I want my hands on her...oof...I'm here at worked getting all wound up just thinking about it. LOL! She's gonna have to watch out tonight when I get home.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I disliked my ex-husband groping me during our marriage. First, it was generally the only time he touched me or interacted with me. Second, it was his way of initiating sex, so all groping needed to immediately lead to sex. Third, he often groped me inappropriately (wrong place, wrong time, often both) for what I think were likely reasons of dominance and control. Embarrassing and distressing me turned him on a bit, I think. 

My current SO touches me a great deal, and I enjoy it. He's not what I would describe as a groper, though. At least, not in the way my ex-husband was.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> A discussion on another thread made me want to open this one...
> 
> Does your husband grope you and do you like it?
> 
> Do you grope him and does he like it?


I know what thread i think i posted on it, so your probably gonna know what i am going to say:grin2:..... But for others that have not seen it here goes.

I will be washing up and my hubby will come behind me cuddle me and grope my Boobs.

He could be doing something and i will go up behind him and grope him.

He could be having a bath and would go in and help him wash:wink2:.

Or we could be laying in bed having a grope.

I love a good grope, so the answers yes we both do.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Rowan said:


> I disliked my ex-husband groping me during our marriage. First, it was generally the only time he touched me or interacted with me. Second, it was his way of initiating sex, so all groping needed to immediately lead to sex. Third, he often groped me inappropriately (wrong place, wrong time, often both) for what I think were likely reasons of dominance and control. Embarrassing and distressing me turned him on a bit, I think.


Ditto. And it was unpleasant, very specific groping - for instance grabbing my butt or boob would be fine any time, while pinching a nipple or roughly jamming his hand in the front of my pants and wiggling a finger was not. I did not like the overtly demanding grope of that nature. It was as if a grope was intended as a light switch to take me from house-keeping mode to sex mode. When certain parts are touched during a moment of affection, that is flirty and sexy and welcomed. But when it's a non-verbal form of "let's f*** now", not so much. It was as if he expected me to instantly become weak at the knees and ready for him. I didn't like the nature of his gropes.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> A discussion on another thread made me want to open this one...
> 
> Does your husband grope you and do you like it?
> 
> Do you grope him and does he like it?



I'm not sure what constitutes groping in a relationship. 

For example my H will often pat my butt (even in public). Whenever he opens doors for me, he'll usher me through with his hand on my butt. Or when we walk together and I'm wearing jeans, instead of putting his arm around my shoulder he'll put in my back pocket. I think it's a habit at this point but I've never minded. It's actually comforting in a way. Is this considered groping? Not sure.

Now drive-by boob or crotch grabs, I don't like it. Kisses, hugs, and touching of non-sexual body parts, I love.

I think H is the same. He's loves physical touch but I'm not sure he appreciates me going for his junk without some kind of heads up that I'm headed in that direction. Ykwim?.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Rowan said:


> I disliked my ex-husband groping me during our marriage. First, it was generally the only time he touched me or interacted with me. Second, it was his way of initiating sex, so all groping needed to immediately lead to sex. Third, he often groped me inappropriately (wrong place, wrong time, often both) for what I think were likely reasons of dominance and control. Embarrassing and distressing me turned him on a bit, I think.
> 
> My current SO touches me a great deal, and I enjoy it. He's not what I would describe as a groper, though. At least, not in the way my ex-husband was.


YES to ALL of this--this is what my XH would do, if he touched me at all.

I think my XH did it at an appropriate time/place to use later as evidence to prove that he DID try to initiate sex, and that I was the one who refused sex. So, by his logic, our sexless marriage was MY fault.

My first post-divorce boyfriend would touch/grope me ALL the time. I loved it. Because he just liked to touch me. It wasn't always about sex. He just liked touching me.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

I agree mostly with all that was said here, in a healthy marriage gropping should be fine, as long as it's not too aggressive. For those of us who get absolutely nothing from our spouses, any kind of touching would be approeciated but never given. I think for some women though, any type of touching would be considered "aggressive" and out of bounds, and unfortunately the cops and courts agree with this stupid idea leaving men unsure whether their actions will lead to bedtime or jail time.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Rowan said:


> I disliked my ex-husband groping me during our marriage. First, it was generally the only time he touched me or interacted with me. Second, it was his way of initiating sex, so all groping needed to immediately lead to sex. Third, he often groped me inappropriately (wrong place, wrong time, often both) for what I think were likely reasons of dominance and control. Embarrassing and distressing me turned him on a bit, I think.


My experience with my XH2 was similar. I couldn't even lay on my back in bed because I would end up with a hand in my crotch. I used to curl up on my side in a tight ball with my back to him, and he would STILL grab me. I told him repeatedly how much I hated that, and he would just get all smartass on me and do it anyway. Total disrespect.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

For us tho we do not do it because we just want sex we just randomly do it. My husband and I spoon every night, and he always falls asleep with his hand on my boob i love that .


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> A discussion on another thread made me want to open this one...
> 
> Does your husband grope you and do you like it?
> 
> Do you grope him and does he like it?


BF doesn't grope me enough. :frown2: When he does, I love it. There's nothing better than feeling his hand on my ass.

Sadly, I use his groping, or lack thereof, as a gauge for my groping him back. I need to just go with it and grope grope grope! When I do, he likes it.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Interesting. Back when my sex drive was such that I was always slightly aroused I loved it. Now that my sex drive has calmed, I only like it when he grabs my butt, hate having my boobs grabbed out of the blue.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

When things are good, my wife seems to love it almost no matter what I do.

When things are meh, my wife seems to not react to it at all.

When things are bad, my wife seems to hate it no matter what I do.

However, I have found that I kinda have to do it no matter how she feels about it. I just temper it's X-ratedness depending on the heat level in our marriage at that moment, and either increase the non-sexual stuff I do or not. And as always, respect her boundaries but sometimes go right up to them. If she says to back off, I back off on this kind of stuff for a while, and ramp up elsewhere until the pushback goes away.

But, I have to do it in general, and then get the hell out of dodge -- so it doesn't trigger her alarm bells about why we can't have sex right now, or make her think that all I care about is getting into her pants. Because you can't argue with someone that isn't there any more, and there's no point in coming up with an excuse why we shouldn't have sex right now when I'm not trying to have sex right now.

But it needs to remain on the table that we're a sexual couple at all times, you know? Otherwise it gets forgotten when we're under stress or can't stand each other.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that this kind of thing for me fits into a larger context of our sex life, which means I'm trying to set up continually opportunities and right conditions for us to have great sex in general rather than just to have OK sex right at this second.

And all that exists within a larger context of what our relationship is alltogether -- the emotional and commitment landscape as a whole.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Please define: Groping*


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Grabbing, touching, squeezing, any part of the body...but typically boobs, crotch and butt. In my H's case, he also gropes my waist, legs, arms, shoulders, grabs me by the neck or hair, and other fun things like that.


----------



## Tulanian (Feb 23, 2013)

brooklynAnn said:


> In a loving affectionate marriage...


That's an actual thing?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I think many people use the word "groping" even when what they describe is consensual sexually charged touching. The dictionary definitions of groping tend to be along the lines of, "to feel or fondle someone for sexual pleasure, particularly against their will." The strict definition indicates at least some measure of it being against the will of the groped. Most people who talk about groping within their marriage as a plus, aren't using the strict definition. 

Which is why there seems to be a lot of discussion about whether groping in a marriage is a good thing or not - we're all using a different definition of the word. I think there'd be less discussion if we just said that we like affectionate, playful, sexual touching or fondling from our partner. And don't like unwanted, grossly inappropriate, sometimes painful or humiliating, sexual touching or fondling from our partner.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

Rowan said:


> I think many people use the word "groping" even when what they describe is consensual sexually charged touching. The dictionary definitions of groping tend to be along the lines of,* "to feel or fondle someone for sexual pleasure, particularly against their will." *The strict definition indicates at least some measure of it being against the will of the groped. Most people who talk about groping within their marriage as a plus, aren't using the strict definition.
> 
> Which is why there seems to be a lot of discussion about whether groping in a marriage is a good thing or not - we're all using a different definition of the word. I think there'd be less discussion if we just said that we like affectionate, playful, sexual touching or fondling from our partner. And don't like unwanted, grossly inappropriate, sometimes painful or humiliating, sexual touching or fondling from our partner.


So here we have the classic case: the action is okay if it is "wanted", bad if it is "not wanted". The problem here (as in other situations) is that it is left to the groper to determine ahead of time the gropee's state of mind. To be sure, the groper should have a good a idea as to whether or not a grope would be welcome at a particular time. Granted, most of the "don't like it"s mentioned in this thread should be obvious and it sounds like the husband was being a d!ck. But, mistakes are bound to be made. Is that all on the guy? or is it a shared problem?

AnonPink, now that you don't like being groped in the same fashion in which you used to like it due to changes in your body and, being the cool person you are, I presume you tell your husband "Honey, I know I used to like that but due to circumstances beyond my control I no longer do. Could you help me out here?"


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Rowan said:


> Which is why there seems to be a lot of discussion about whether groping in a marriage is a good thing or not - we're all using a different definition of the word. I think there'd be less discussion if we just said that we like affectionate, playful, sexual touching or fondling from our partner. And don't like unwanted, grossly inappropriate, sometimes painful or humiliating, sexual touching or fondling from our partner.


This is a good point, but I don't know what to call consensual groping if groping implies unwanted....because (in our case) the word fondling doesn't work, either. Fondling implies a more gentle nature to the touching, while groping implies a stronger, more "grabby" type of touching. I was meaning the grabby type, as I consider that different than just basic sexually affectionate touching.

So to me it is groping whether wanted or unwanted, when speaking of that grabby type of touch, and some women (and men) do like it (in a relationship) while some don't.

Is there a better word than groping, other than fondling?


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

We use the words squeezing and grabbing. Grabbing is for butts. Squeezing is for boobs and packages.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah that's a better word, it implies the grabby type of touching but also doesn't necessarily imply unwanted.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

To me, groping is sexual touching outside a sexual environment (like in the kitchen, or the living room, or at a store, etc.). Touching each other in bed isn't groping, it is foreplay.

I love to be groped and love to grope. My wife ... not so much. I wish she was up to some playful touching outside the bedroom. I think it would lighten the mood and make her feel more sexual, more often.

About the only time it happens is when we might be cuddling on the couch. After a period of time, some sexual touching can happen without her getting offended. But to me this still isn't groping. At that point it is foreplay.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Faithful Wife said:


> A discussion on another thread made me want to open this one...
> 
> Does your husband grope you and do you like it?
> 
> Do you grope him and does he like it?


 I Grope him far more than he gropes me...he likes/loves it unless I get a little carried away in public.. He is very modest. 

I remember one day.. telling him, wanting more sexual overt-ness ...that it was "HIS DUTY as my husband, when I walk past to grab my a**!" He did laugh at that.. not sure what it is with him.. he needs to be behind closed doors or the house is empty or something.. 

When I hear women complaining about this.. I tend to envy it.. although I realize they might be dealing with a man who only shows attention when he wants sex.. I suppose that would get old pretty fast.


----------



## LainyLove22 (Aug 22, 2015)

I try to give him every opportunity to grope or touch me whenever and wherever he pleases to !! I take it as a compliment wink!


----------



## Mrs.Submission (Aug 16, 2015)

My husband loves to grab my butt or slap it. I return the favor sometimes.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

It's a grope fest here, mainly he is the groper and I am the gropee. Sometimes I feign disapproval and try to fend him off but then he will start to tickle me so I give in.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> A discussion on another thread made me want to open this one...
> 
> Does your husband grope you and do you like it?
> 
> Do you grope him and does he like it?



I love all physical attention from Mrs.CuddleBug, so when she actually gropes me, once in a blue moon, I love it. Or I try to get her to slap my bum or anything but she is too conservative and LD.

I don't grope her because she'll get angry and slap my hands away. So I only put my hands in her back jean pockets and pull her in for hugs. She loves this a lot more and falls into me with my hands in her back pockets.

Its about sexual compatibility. If both hubby and wifee are HD, great. If both are LD, great. But if one is HD and the other is LD not so great.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

Whatever we call it, I like to think of it as prolonged foreplay. I'm more "grabby" than my W is, but every once in a while she'll surprise me and feel me up. I definitely welcome it. It was happening much less during a rocky time in our marriage, though.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

A lot of people might object to the word "Grope"....I do not, as I have been a serial groper for almost 50 years. I "fondle" my wife on a daily basis, and she likes it. When she bends leans in for a kiss, I never fail to slide a hand up to the side of a really nice breast, and one hand just cannot resist sliding up the back of a thigh to her pert little bubble butt...Followed by a really nice mutual squeeze....


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes my husband is always groping me. Not to get sex, he's just playful like that. I love that after 19 yrs he still loves to grab at me. I grope him sometimes but not that often...I'm more of a hugger. I tend to mainly snuggle up to him or stroke his back, chest or arms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

Groping, being groped, love it all. I would think that was true for lots of folks who rank physical touch high on their love languages. It's not just to get sex, it's just to be sexual and affectionate.


----------



## iamlammypi (Sep 30, 2015)

Depends. Like some of the other posters on this thread, if it's coupled with other affectionate touches and isn't immediately tied to sex, it's OK. However, my husband and I are having issues at the moment because his groping has gotten out of control and he has started to do it in a way perceived by me as him trying to bully me into having sex with him.


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> I think "groping" like "flirting" may mean very different things to different people.
> 
> My wife enjoys what I do, but by may standards it may be considered very mild: Say grabbing her from behind and kissing her neck and ears while hugging her tightly. Or if she is reading a book, I'll sometimes interrupt with a passionate kiss. Or if I am helping wash her hair in the shower, when she is rinsing, I'll start kissing random parts of her body when she can't see me.
> ...


i would love groping if i got it how your wife does. Currently i hate it. My husband LOVES to come up behind me and grind into my ass while i'm doing dishes. pushing my hipbones into the edge of the counter. or roughly grabbing my breasts. Ouch! but if i protest, then i'm being a spoil sport. i might even enjoy a little rough treatment if i were already turned on, but out of the blue discomfort is not my deal.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

sixty-eight said:


> i would love groping if i got it how your wife does. Currently i hate it. My husband LOVES to come up behind me and grind into my ass while i'm doing dishes. pushing my hipbones into the edge of the counter. or roughly grabbing my breasts. Ouch! but if i protest, then i'm being a spoil sport. i might even enjoy a little rough treatment if i were already turned on, but out of the blue discomfort is not my deal.


I think us guys have a responsibility in knowing how to read our partner, yes? I can't keep my hands off my wife, but most of the time, it is playful "groping" accompanied with a lot of affection. I know her well enough to know when she wants a bit...heh..."more" and I'm always happy to oblige.

Of course, when she's loading the dishwasher, I'm not going to expect her to drop what she's doing and pay me some attention...but my little gesture of gently grabbing her ass and a gentle "squeeze" is just sending her a message that I find her desirable and yummy.


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

MountainRunner said:


> I think us guys have a responsibility in knowing how to read our partner, yes? I can't keep my hands off my wife, but most of the time, it is playful "groping" accompanied with a lot of affection. I know her well enough to know when she wants a bit...heh..."more" and I'm always happy to oblige.
> 
> Of course, when she's loading the dishwasher, I'm not going to expect her to drop what she's doing and pay me some attention...but my little gesture of gently grabbing her ass and a gentle "squeeze" is just sending her a message that I find her desirable and yummy.


of course! that's exactly what i'm saying. if you are reading your partner it can be fun! if you do not care about your partners wants/needs it can be a bummer for them (me) and if you are getting unpleasant reactions from your partner you might want to consider changing up your MO.

Mountain Runner, it sounds like your SO is one lucky lady! :smile2:


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

sixty-eight said:


> Mountain Runner, it sounds like your SO is one lucky lady! :smile2:


Well thank you @sixty-eight, but in reality, I'm the lucky one. I have not been the ideal husband, but I'm working on rectifying that.


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

I like groping my wife. Not sure if she likes it as much. She lets me if she is feeling loving and is in a good mood and reacts adversely if she is stressed or in a bad mood.
Sometimes groping leads to sex.  I love her hourglass waist and her butt and she lets me touch her there... her boobs well depends on her mood though


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

To grope or not to grope?

I give excellent foot, back and shoulder massages. Which means I can grope as much as I want.

I prefer the random surprise groping. Love the sounds and expressions.

Then there is the planned grope that she knows is coming usually during a nice French kiss. Firm pressure, Tongue in medium depth, hint of wetness and then both hands firmly groping the a**

My fondest is the boob grope while she's on the phone. Attack from behind and go for kissing/lightly biting the vulnerable neck area. Oh yeah. The conversation can get a bit confused. Wonder what the caller is thinking?????


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

Marc, hmm must try the phone grope. 

I usually brush against her boob when she is doing other things, not to make it obvious. Sometimes she feels like I am cheapening her and treating her like an "object" when all I am doing is admiring and appreciating her figure that I love. I think she is okay with the grope that doesn't seem like an obvious grope!


----------



## Threeblessings (Sep 23, 2015)

My husband used to do this to me, but it hurt most of the time. I am not a fan of this.


----------

